# Alaska



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fuuuuuuuuuuck me! That just solidifies my need to do a splitboard trip out to Alaska. Where are these pics taken? Great stoke, thanks for sharing!


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn that's beautiful.


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Holy fuck man, that shit is awesome. So jealous of your season.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bigdog line in that second pic... good shit


got a couch?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> got a couch?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, stunning pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## AKLarry (Mar 27, 2012)

All these pictures are just south of Anchorage. If you ever make it up let me know ill point you in the right direction or ride with you.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

If only I know what to do with THAT .... wow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! Great pictures!
I've been trying to get up to Alaska the past 2 years, Have you gone to Valdez for Tailgate? 
Moving to Anchorage area is the goal next spring. Hope I can find a good bar tending job somewhere waiting for me.


----------



## AKLarry (Mar 27, 2012)

Karasene said:


> Wow! Great pictures!
> Hope I can find a good bar tending job somewhere waiting for me.


If you can get a job at the sits you can get a season pass out of the deal too.


My usual haunt in Hatcher Pass. Is this area in your pics in the Turnigan Pass area? I have been wanting to explore this area.

I am planning my trip this year for early March. Last year, I went in late March and it was about 2 weeks past prime so moving it up a bit. Let`s stay in touch as I always bring the split with me and will be looking for new areas; especially Turnigan Pass....:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

I went to hatchers 2 days out of 70+ backcountry days last season, its sucks more then its good in my opinion. The pass has more snow and better lines i think. maybe ill see you up here this year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, I've never said I didn't want to go. Logistically it's more of a pain than say a trip to Washington. I don't think I'll be making it to Alaska this season either, but maybe. I've always known it's pretty great up there. These pics are a good reminder.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Ohhhh the pictures. How it makes me feel like I ought to be living.


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

where you at in AK? I ride aly about 80 days a year


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

At this point it's getting a little redundant, but those pics are absolutely stunning and breathtakingly beautiful. I hoe to be able to get out there one day.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

gibby907 said:


> where you at in AK? I ride aly about 80 days a year





AKLarry said:


> All these pictures are just south of Anchorage. If you ever make it up let me know ill point you in the right direction or ride with you.





Karasene said:


> Moving to Anchorage area is the goal next spring. Hope I can find a good bar tending job somewhere waiting for me.



Wow... now I'm getting _really_ stoked. Thanks for the pics :thumbsup:

Will stay in AK next spring, still figuring out the exact plan, so far I intend to spend around 5 days in Aly. Studied the lift map and vids, looks like a great place.
Would be great to meet someone of you


----------



## AKLarry (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess its that time of year to start posting Alaska pictures again. Im on a streak of 27 months of riding in a row and now that good now is here it should make the next 6 months a lot easier. enjoy. 

Larry


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, that doesn't look awesome at all.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing shots!

Always love seeing pups in snow, too 

Thanks!


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

Very, very nice as usual Larry! I'm guessing Turnagain Pass? Been meaning to make it down there. I have toured Hatcher Pass as well as in the Alaska Range near Paxon. Around here, there is some nice areas but nothing on that scale!


----------



## AKLarry (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone else getting out yet? Been fair the last 2 weeks but it just warmed up to spring time temps the last few days. Time to surf or chase northern lights i guess :facepalm1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful shots! The one with the dog is brilliant, pure joy!
Hope that snow will last this year till March. Did only get little fresh in Turnagain Pass last March


----------



## AKLarry (Mar 27, 2012)

anyone else get some fresh stuff for thanksgiving? 

Thanksgiviner '14 on Vimeo


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

im jelly.. you sir know how to have an amazing time.


----------



## Cotners (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm in Anchorge and would love to get out there. I'm headed to Alyeska tomorrow. Hit me up if you are putting any trips together. Thanks.


----------



## AKLarry (Mar 27, 2012)

probably going to check hatchers today, down south kinda got wind hammered so its only good till about tree line.


----------



## nicolas (Jan 15, 2017)

awesome pictures man..alaska is high on my list


----------

